

Ask HN: what software do people use for project management? - shacker

What are your experiences with teambox, basecamp, flow, wunderkit in a startup environment?
======
HarveyKandola
Have a look at what we have just pushed out to beta:

[http://community.geminiplatform.com/blogs/17/introducing-
gem...](http://community.geminiplatform.com/blogs/17/introducing-gemini-5)

As farseer, says most tools out there are not great. Gemini 5 is raising the
game by bringing together capabilities you find in the likes of Asana, Jira,
Zendesk, etc.

------
farseer
they all stink, either use fengoffice (ver 1.7.5) or atlassian. The first is
simpler but doesn't scale as your company grows. The second one is feature
rich and a bit of overkill for startups but has repository/wiki integration
and scales well.

------
orionblastar
I am developing my own as most project management software stinks.

------
saiko-chriskun
asana ftw.

------
taligent
As much as I can't stand 37Signals, Basecamp is a pretty good product that
works very well with smaller projects. Also whilst I haven't tried it Trello
looks like it would be perfect for most startups.

